# ***Mike Fisher has agreed to answer questions about the Mavs!***



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Stever Fisher of DallasBasketball.com has agreed to answer any and all questions about the mavs. Please post them here.

Questions about other teams? 

Jason Quick of The Oregonian Portland

Israel Gutierrez of the Miami Herald Miami

Joe Juliano a staff writer from the Philadelphia Inquirer Philadelphia

Mike McGraw of the Chicago Daily Herald Chicago

Perry Farrell of the Detroit Free Press Detroit

Sekou Smith of the Indianapolis Star Indiana

Michael Wells of the Pioneer Press.Com Minnesotta

Johnny Ludden of the San Antonio Express-News San Antonio

Jonathan Feigen of the Houston Chronicle Houston

Jamie Quick of The Oregonian Portland


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

How many minutes do you think Fortson and Bradley will get apiece?


----------



## godmavs (Jun 19, 2003)

two questions for you 
1-Do you think dallas is done dealing if not who have you heard they are really looking at?
2-what will the starting 5 be if the lineup stays the same against the lakers?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Do you feel that Walker and Jamison will be able to accept their new roles or is it just talk?


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

do you think the wear and tear on dirk's ankles will shorten his career ala grant hill?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Does Finley look like hes playing by his age every year? Will he be out of the NBA's top SG this year?


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

Two Questions:

1.) will Battie be back in his hometown(trade), considering the loss of centers?

2.) Then will Nellie be able to coach 'Toine to se his great passing skills and shorten his 3-point attempts?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Besides Shaq, Duncan and Ming what centers are there worth trading for and is it feasable to obtain them without breaking up the big three plus 1.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Has Finley been reduced to a role player on this current Maverick squad? While his overall numbers up to this point (11/4) have been good, he has seemed like a bit of an odd man out, especially on offense. How important is he to the Mavs right now?


----------



## godmavs (Jun 19, 2003)

will dallas trade Nash before seasons end


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

questions sent.


----------

